# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Pétition POUR UNE STERILISATION OBLIGATOIRE DU CHAT DOMESTIQUE

## VLC

*Lien vers la pétition : http://www.petitionpublique.fr/?pi=P2012N29902*




> *Pour:30 MILLIONS D'AMIS et les GRANDES ASSOCIATIONS*
> 
> Extraits du cri dalarme du site « Actuanimaux » 
> 
> De très nombreuses associations lance un cri dalarme. 
> Présidents, salariés, bénévoles sont unanimes à nous dire quils ne savent pas comment ils vont aborder les prochaines échéances. Ceci est vrai, quil sagisse de petites structures ou de plus grosses associations, même les plus anciennes sont inquiètes. La situation se dégrade de façon palpable. Pas une association néchappe à de très graves difficultés 
> 
> . Toutes accusent une baisse des adhésions, des dons et des aides tandis que les abandons se multiplient et que les capacités des refuges sont largement dépassées. Que va-t-il se passer dans les années à venir si elles sont amenées à 
> mettre la clé sous la porte ? Doit on accepter sans rien dire une hécatombe prévisible, des euthanasies en masse danimaux qui ont été sauvés avec amour de maltraitances et dabandons ? 
> ...


NB : Pour info. exemple de la Belgique (site officiel)
http://www.health.belgium.be/eportal...tion/index.htm

----------


## Andromaque

Signée ! 
Dans "Général et divers", cette pétition aurait plus de visibilité.

----------


## éliz

signée

----------


## linette14

+1

----------


## hiver

Signée , je diffuse à tous mes contacts !
Il faudrait que tous les forum de PA , toutes les assos aient connaissance de cette pétition ....Diffusez , diffusez ....Merci pour eux.

----------


## roxanne81

et aussi :
http://www.chats-errants.com/

----------


## bb38

signé

----------


## JUMECA

signée! il faudrait absolument que TOUS les chats soient stérilisés!!

----------


## Giemma

Pétition signée!

----------


## hiver

up !

----------


## VLC

N'hésitez pas à diffuser cette pétition TRES IMPORTANTE !  ::

----------


## VLC

Egalement sur Avaaz : http://www.avaaz.org/fr/petition/Hal...tions/?cgvZAdb

----------


## VLC

Que *4247 signataires 
http://www.petitionpublique.fr/?pi=P2012N29902

*

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

signé

----------


## florannie

SIGNE!

----------


## Roadrunner

> il faudrait absolument que TOUS les chats soient stérilisés!!


 ::   et une fois que TOUS ces chats stérilisés sont morts, on fait comment pour que l'espèce continue à exister ???  ::

----------


## cheyenne

> et une fois que TOUS ces chats stérilisés sont morts, on fait comment pour que l'espèce continue à exister ???


Voyons !!!! les particuliers ne sont pas des éleveurs, éleveur est un métier !!! et il restera toujours des éleveurs ! qui feront reproduire les chats dans de bonnes conditions, pas comme dans ma rue où en 2 ans une chatte a eu 4 puis 3 bébés et 2 sur 4 des bébés de l'année dernière ont refais chacun 3 ou 4 bébés, donc la belle et gentille chatte est responsable de 15 nouveaux chatons en 2 ans ! et je ne parle pas de ceux qui sont morts car les bébés ont été faits n'importe où et n'importe comment. Et ça c'est juste pour ma rue ... alors imaginez dans une ville entière et pire dans un pays !! 
alors même avec une loi on mettrai très très longtemps avant d'éteindre l'espèce !!!

----------


## Spatule

> et une fois que TOUS ces chats stérilisés sont morts, on fait comment pour que l'espèce continue à exister ???


Ce genre d'arguments me laisse perplexe... pour ne pas dire autre chose  :: 

Une loi ou autre qui obligerait à stériliser *tous* les chats ne serait *jamais* respectée à 100%, il y aura toujours quantité de chats qui échapperont au système, forcément. Sans compter tous ceux qui ne le feront pas malgré l'obligation, bref la surpopulation animale  a encore de beaux jours devant elle...

Edit : et à supposer que tu sois convaincue tout de même que cela puisse arriver, il restera tous les chats errants du monde entier, juste quelques millions/milliards, à sauver  :: 

Essayons juste de limiter le massacre avec une obligation de stérilisation...

----------


## leeloolulu

signé!!!

----------


## Blair

signée!

----------


## VLC

Personnellement tout ce qui m'intéresse c'est que la misère des chats soit stoppée.
Préserver l'espèce pour mon petit plaisir d'humain m'est bien égal. Mais comme dit il y a des dérogations.
La situation est à ce point dramatique pour les chats, qu'il n'y a que cette mesure pour l'enrayer.
Les décideurs belges et tous confrontés à cette misère croissante l'ont compris depuis longtemps.

----------


## Roadrunner

> Envoyé par *cheyenne*
> Voyons !!!! les particuliers ne sont pas des éleveurs, éleveur est un métier !!! et il restera toujours des éleveurs ! qui feront reproduire les chats dans de bonnes conditions, ...





> Ce genre d'arguments me laisse perplexe... pour ne pas dire autre chose 
> 
> Une loi ou autre qui obligerait à stériliser *tous* les chats ne serait *jamais* respectée à 100%, il y aura toujours quantité de chats qui échapperont au système, forcément. Sans compter tous ceux qui ne le feront pas malgré l'obligation, bref la surpopulation animale  a encore de beaux jours devant elle...
> 
> Edit : et à supposer que tu sois convaincue tout de même que cela puisse arriver, il restera tous les chats errants du monde entier, juste quelques millions/milliards, à sauver 
> 
> Essayons juste de limiter le massacre avec une obligation de stérilisation...


Moi c'est ce genre de loi qui me laisse perplexe... pour ne pas dire autre chose...  :: 

Etant donné que je me retrouve à la tête d'une colonie de chats parce que, justement, j'ai recueilli des chatons de chattes errantes, je suis on ne peut mieux placée pour comprendre de quoi il retourne !  :: 


En posant cette question je me faisais l'avocat du diable bien évidemment !  ::  
Vous voulez encore une loi pour limiter nos libertés : soit. Il y en a déjà une qui "oblige" les gens (éleveurs, particuliers, assos, animaleries...) à identifier les chats et chiens avant de les céder : est-ce qu'elle est respectée ? Non. Très peu en tout cas, à ce que je sache. Alors une loi pour obliger la stérilisation !!! Et qui irait vérifier qu'elle serait respectée ? Ne me répondez pas : les vétos parce qu'ils vous diront eux-mêmes qu'ils ne sont pas là pour ça, ils ne sont pas là pour fliquer mais pour soigner, c'est en tout cas ce que m'ont toujours dit mes vétos.

Mais supposons que cette loi existe et qu'elle soit respectée par tous (  ::  Big Brother) en France : il faut donc que cette loi prévoit une dérogation pour certains possesseurs de chats qui, eux, seraient autorisés à posséder des chats pas neutrés. On constitue donc une catégorie privilégiée : les éleveurs. Venant de personnes impliquées dans la PA ça me laisse sans voix mais passons, c'est un autre sujet. Donc ces éleveurs et seulement eux ont le droit de produire des chatons. Questions : envisagez-vous un organisme de contrôle pour s'assurer que ces éleveurs ne font pas vivre leurs chats en cage 365 jours/an et les font se reproduire tous les 2 mois ? Quid de la consanguinité ? Une fois ces utérus sur pattes usés, comment renouveler le cheptel ? On puise dans les réserves des autres pays d'après vos réponses. Soit. On importe donc des marchandises qu'on pourrait produire soi-même : économiquement parlant, c'est se tirer une balle dans le pied. Et ne soyez pas choqués par mon langage : je vous rappelle que légalement, le chat est un meuble. 

Quant aux chats errants du monde entier à sauver : certes, mais l'importation d'animaux vivants est très longue (ne serait-ce que pour les 3 mois de délai pour la vaccination anti-rabique), compliquée et coûteuse alors ça m'étonnerait qu'un individu lambda soit prêt à débourser des mille et des cents pour avoir un chat... Pour un chat d'une race particulière sûrement mais pour un miteux des rues, il n'y a qu'à voir les nombreux SOS de ce forum pour comprendre que ce genre d'adoption est rarissime. 

Mais bref. Désolée d'avoir perturbé vos bonnes intentions, ce topic n'était pas sujet à débat, comme c'est souvent le cas ici.  :: 





> envoyé par *VLC*
> Les décideurs belges et tous confrontés à cette misère croissante l'ont compris depuis longtemps.


J'ai hâte de voir l'application de cette loi et ses conséquences !   ::   Les décideurs belges auraient donc oeuvré pour le bien des chats et non pour des raisons économiques ?!  ::

----------


## Spatule

Je comprends bien tes arguments mais là il y a urgence, la situation est dramatique.

Alors comment faire ?

Une loi me paraît à moi déjà commencer à pallier à la situation, même imparfaitement. Ne rien faire, c'est pire  :: 

Pendant qu'on discute, des dizaines de milliers de chats souffrent et crèvent dans des conditions atroces, ceux que tu as sauvés sont les miraculés, les plus chanceux, ils ne sont de loin pas la majorité  ::

----------


## mamouschka

Signée et diffusée.

----------


## Gama92

Signée et diffusée...

----------


## Roadrunner

@ Spatule : je n'ai malheureusement pas de solutions à apporter, qui en a d'ailleurs ? Ce que je sais par contre, c'est que les lois restrictives produisent immanquablement l'effet contraire à celui recherché. Quand un gouvernement interdit quelque chose ça donne systématiquement naissance à des trafics, on a le recul de l'Histoire pour le savoir.  ::  
Juste un exemple, pour rester dans le monde animalier : il suffit de voir combien de pitbulls naissent chaque année malgré l'interdiction d'élevage et de reproduction dans plusieurs pays y compris la France.  :: 

Une telle loi, avec le présupposé qu'elle serait respectée, signifierait qu'il n'existerait plus de chats errants qui "souffrent et crèvent dans des conditions atroces", mais permettrait à des éleveurs -autorisés ou clandestins- d'avoir des chats en batterie à l'instar des poules pondeuses et il y aurait donc toujours "des dizaines de milliers de chats (qui) souffrent et crèvent dans des conditions atroces". 

Je ne crois pas à l'interdiction et à la répression pour améliorer le monde mais à l'éducation et à la responsabilisation de l'Homme. Ce sont les bases mêmes de ce que l'on appelle la civilisation. Mais je suis une grande utopiste, je sais.   ::

----------


## VLC

Ce serait bien en effet si le problème pouvait être réglé avec l'éducation et la responsabilisation, mais cela fait une éternité que les associations tentent de sensibiliser, responsabiliser, informer...
Le résultat est là : la situation n'a jamais été aussi catastrophique ! 
Le trafic est là et s'amplifie de jour en jour. 
Une association pour laquelle je suis bénévole a mené une étude cet été sur le phénomène des petites annonces : nous avons noté la forte croissance de particuliers qui exercent une activité lucrative à bon compte avec la vente de leurs animaux, vendus illégalement entre 10 et 500 . Pour notre étude, cela concerne près de 20% des animaux, sans compter les annonceurs qui demandent une participation sans la préciser.
On peut estimer très raisonnablement que sur mon département, via uniquement un seul site de petites annonces, 940 chats/chatons sont vendus ou donnés illégalement par an.
Quant aux donateurs, ils sont littéralement pris d'assaut par les réseaux de trafiquants, en particulier celui très en vogue des reptiles, friand de chatons gratuits ! 

La Belgique avance doucement mais surement en matière de bien-être animal. D'abord elle a son conseil du bien-être animal. En 2007 elle a interdit la vente de chiens et chats en animalerie, ainsi qu'interdit de faire de la publicité pour donner ou vendre des chats. Aujourd'hui elle attaque son plan pluriannuel pour la stérilisation de tous les chats et prend ainsi le problème à bras le corps.

Ici le problème les politiques l'éludent, le méprisent comme tout ce qui concerne les animaux (abattage sans étourdissement, gavage, tests pour les produits cosmétiques, tauromachie, cirques, chasse à courre, chasse à l'arc, etc).

Ici le problème on ne veut pas le mesurer, les associations se démerdent, ce qui est clairement dit ici notamment : 
http://questions.assemblee-nationale...3-120351QE.htm

Une loi rendant obligatoire la stérilisation de tous les chats domestiques (errants ou pas) est pour moi indéniablement une avancée, mais bien sûr il ne faut pas en rester là et notamment exiger comme en Belgique un conseil ou ministère du bien-être animal.

----------


## hiver

Combien de signataires à ce jour?

----------


## VLC

4404
*http://www.petitionpublique.fr/?pi=P2012N29902

*

----------


## JessK

+1

----------


## Andromaque

je pense que la pétition aurait peut-être plus de succès si les propositions étaient plus mesurées, et puis ça ne concerne pas les chat avec pedigree en Belgique. 

On pourrait par ex commencer par demander pour lutter contre la surpopulation : 

- que seuls les chats stérilisés puissent être proposés par petite annonce (internet ou autre)
- que les particuliers ne puissent pas céder leur animal en échange d'argent, sauf remboursement des frais vétérinaires (vaccin, stérilisation et puce)
- qu'un plan de stérilisation des chats errants soit mis en place dans chaque commune
- que les animaleries et magasins ne puissent vendre que du matériel et pas d'animaux
- que les associations/SPA, etc. soient obligées de stériliser avant cession ou de donner un bon de stérilisation si l'âge ne le permet pas (déjà vrai dans 95% des cas, mais il y en a qui ne le font pas)
- que les femelles reproductrices dans les élevages soient obligatoirement stérilisées à 5 ans, 6 ans pour les races à croissance lente, et que les élevages soient davantage contrôlés
- qu'une circulaire soit diffusée aux vétérinaires les incitants à systématiquement proposer la stérilisation aux particuliers. L'affichage obligatoire dans la salle d'attente d'informations sur la stérilisation (bénéfices, surpopulation, etc.)


Perso, ça ne me dérangerait pas qu'il n'y ait plus de chats du tout si ça permettait d'arrêter le massacre, mais de toute évidence, peu de gens pensent comme ça et comme le dit Roadrunner, une simple interdiction répressive pourrait avoir d'autres effets pervers (abandons en chaîne par ex) et aura beaucoup plus de mal à gagner le soutien de l'opinion publique. Déjà, que les gens ne puissent plus se faire du fric en faisant reproduire et ne puissent pas innonder les sites d'annonce sans avoir stérilisé au préalable, que les supermarchés et animaleries ne vendent plus d'animaux, etc. ce serait pas mal.

----------


## VLC

4578*
http://www.petitionpublique.fr/?pi=P2012N29902*

----------


## hiver

VLC ,que signifie 1577 ?
Page 2 il y avait 4000 et quelques signataires ....
Merci pour la réponse.

----------


## VLC

> VLC ,que signifie 1577 ?
> Page 2 il y avait 4000 et quelques signataires ....
> Merci pour la réponse.


Tu as raison, c'est corrigé !!

----------


## hiver

Super !

----------


## zoxcs

signé!

----------


## Jay17

signé avec enthousiasme !

----------


## VLC

4759
*http://www.petitionpublique.fr/?pi=P2012N29902*

----------


## audreymaxtuco

Il faut qu'un maximum d'asso se joigne à la signature
Qui a des contacts avec des Ecoles Des Chats afin de leurs soumettre ?

----------


## les mahou

> Perso, ça ne me dérangerait pas qu'il n'y ait plus de chats du tout si ça permettait d'arrêter le massacre


+1
Quel intérêt de faire naitre des animaux dont la grande majorité n'aura qu'une vie de souffrance dans des conditions pourries ?

On entend exactement le même argument pour les toros de corrida "mais s'il n'y a plus de corridas, les toros vont disparaitre"... et alors ? Ca vaut la peine de maintenir une espèce ou une race destinée à morfler ?

----------


## hiver

Combien y a-t-il de signatures à ce jour ,  VLC ?
Merci à tous de bien vouloir diffuser un max sur facebook , sur les réseaux sociaux et faire parvenir la pétition aux associations de" chats libres" , refuges , assos de protection animale .....Et à votre entourage .
La stérilisation des chats est le seul moyen de régler le problème de la prolifération des chats errants.

----------


## VLC

5735
*http://www.petitionpublique.fr/?pi=P2012N29902*

----------


## hiver

Merci pour l'info , VLC .
Pourquoi est -ce que les membres des divers associations ne signent pas individuellement au lieu de noter "le chat libre de ...." ?Cela augmenterait le nombre des signatures ....

----------


## framboise

Déjà signée par 4 membres de la famille, ai rajouté 2 signatures sur la pétition d' Avaaz

----------


## Celine1985

Signée !
Et vous pouvez rajouter mon asso : AnimaLove....
Excellente initiative !

----------


## Liz23

Signé ! Et j'ai aussi signé la pétition en Suisse qui propose également la stérilisation obligatoire des chats errants, libres et domestiques.

----------


## VLC

6632
*http://www.petitionpublique.fr/?pi=P2012N29902*

----------


## hiver

Up pour cette pétition !
Nous pouvons tous "faire tourner la pétition " en faisant signer nos conjoints , nos amis , en diffusant sur nos réseaux sociaux ...
Merci à tous.

----------


## ODILE38

fait !

----------


## Delphes76

Signé !

----------


## VLC

8243
*http://www.petitionpublique.fr/?pi=P2012N29902*

----------


## trichka52

signer

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ps en tant qu'association comment rejoindre la liste des associations qui soutiennent cette demande ?

----------


## VLC

> signer
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> ps en tant qu'association comment rejoindre la liste des associations qui soutiennent cette demande ?


Peut-être pour joindre l'auteur : http://www.petitionpublique.fr/Conta...pi=P2012N29902
?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*10201 signataires à ce jour...*

----------

